# Sanding smooth a rolled fiberglass deck.



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

D. C. Ward said:


> is it possible to sand smooth a splatter coat deck like a Carolina Skiff J boat come with? I'm wanting to smooth and paint the decks on my skiff. Any help would be appreciated


I would say yes, but what is it you are trying to accomplish by doing that? Spray/roll a different non-stick on boat?


----------



## D. C. Ward (Oct 26, 2015)

prinjm6 said:


> I would say yes, but what is it you are trying to accomplish by doing that? Spray/roll a different non-stick on boat?


I just want a smooth finish and spray it white and do a taped off non skid. Along with a large flush hatch in the forward bow. I just didn't know if it was possible to smooth it out without using fairing compound


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

You can do it...BUT...be prepared to use some fairing compound.

The rough surface is unfinished and therefore is prone to peaks and valleys, some of which might be large and requiring filling.

Without fairing, don't expect a perfect surface.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Lots and lots of fairing and grinding. Not worth it.


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

You can check on the new decks, I think they are smooth and nonskid now, I ad a j14 with smooth glossy gel with nonskid pattern, the rest of the boat was splatter.


----------



## D. C. Ward (Oct 26, 2015)

So I've got another idea, haha what about applying a few coats of high build primer and sand it with a sanding board then spraying the topcoat? Will the high build primer smooth the rolled finish?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

paint is soft and weak...see advice above.


----------



## D. C. Ward (Oct 26, 2015)

DuckNut said:


> paint is soft and weak...see advice above.


so going the route will show pressure dings like a surfboard but in the paint?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

not quite but similar in looks, but most likely just fall off. 

In addition, most high build primers contain talc, which absorbs water and swells.


----------

